# Double Registered Horses for Adoption



## Marty (Jun 15, 2011)

Get out the clippers and the soap suds. With some work and conditioning here you go! 1997 Silver Dapple gelding. As a junior stallion Sultan was AMHA Western Regional Champion as a weanling and yearling; National Top Ten in both the Futurity and Amatuer as a Yearling. He has an excellent disposition, and is a very nice mover. Great pet or driving prospect. clean him up and fit him out and he could return to the ring!







PJ is a 15 year old fancy bay pinto. He is an "A" sized mini, (need to measure) approx 32-33" and was shown as a stallion at 2 and 3 years old and did very well. We have had him gelded and he is a very nice boy. It wouldn't take much to condition PJ and stick him in the ring!






"Prize" is also a A and R mare. She's a delightful 1989 dapple grey senior citizen who was used as a broodmare and a pet. She last foaled in 2003 but our rules are that none of our horses are to ever be bred. Prize is as sweet as can be and would love to be a companion and a pet. She loves kids!

These horses are available for adoption right now and they also need a foster home until they are adopted. If you are interested in any of these horses please contact CMHR.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jun 16, 2011)

I love Sultan. If hes still around in a few weeks after we finish the new barn and pasture, I might just have to see if he still needs a place.


----------



## Marty (Jun 16, 2011)

He's a real sweetheart


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jun 16, 2011)

Is he ok around children? How long has he been a gelding? Is he alright out with other horses? Where is he located?


----------



## Marty (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't know how long Sultan has been a gelding exactly. I know this is his 2nd time in CMHR. He has been turned out with lots of other horses and no one has ever had problems with him that I know about. We had him adopted out a few years ago as a youth horse but now the people can no longer keep him so he's back in. He is good with other horses and good with kids and likes attention. He is at the same place as the little mare in Oklahoma. I'm not possitive of his fee yet. The Board is setting that today.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jun 19, 2011)

I also would like to know what his fee is? Thanks!!


----------



## New mini (Jun 21, 2011)

I am also interested in Sultan. I would love to send him to my driving instructor and have him traines to drive.


----------



## Marty (Jun 22, 2011)

Interested persons need to go to our website and fill out the approprite adoption application found online there on our menu to the left, fill it out completely for Board review. Thank you

www.chancesminihorserescue.org


----------

